# lund problem



## Kosman (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 2007 lund pro v it has leaked since i got it not bad but it angers me. When you pay that much for a boat you wouldnt expect this. I have had it to two diffrent dealers five times now still leaks. Anyone know a good lund repairman? Ihad a2002 lund never had a problem with any leaks but that was before brunswick bought them.


----------



## pjaye7 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a 2004 Explorer 1800 with the same condition. I had a little problem with a an unlit nun :yikes: on a rainy night a couple of years ago and had some insurance work done at Advanced Fiberglass at Birch Run. They did an excellent job and are a factory repair facility. Call Dan at 810-785-7541. However, it still leaks a little. I installed an automatic bilge switch which keeps it clear. I think some of my problem is from the live wells leaking over the top and found one of the live well light seals leaking. I'm also looking at putting some Gluvit down the keel and around a loose rivet or six. If you want to fish right now, get the auto bilge switch and have Dan look at it in the fall.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

*Lund's Lifetime Limited Warranty*







Lund's Lifetime Limited Warranty gives you the best overall coverage ever available on hull material and workmanship. From bow to stern, gunwale to gunwale, and from the bottom of the hull to the top of the windshield, your new Lund is backed with a transferable warranty - and Lund's promise that we'll make sure any claims are handled with speed, ease, and our full support.
It's because Lund boats are built so well that we can afford to give you this superior warranty. We don't think you'll need it, we have that much confidence in our boats. But if you do need warranty support, you can be sure you'll have the very best in the industry.
Warranties include

Lifetime Warranty on double-riveted seams.
Lifetime Warranty on all plywood panels, related materials and labor.
Three Year 100% Bow-to-Stern Parts and Labor Coverage with applicable exclusions - ask your Lund dealer for details.
Transferable.
Some exclusions apply - please see your Lund dealer for details.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

SHAZAMMMMM!!!


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Could it be from the fittings for the bilge or livewell pumps. I get some water in my bilge from leaky fittings. Tighten em up evry spring and good to go. Don't hear of many Lunds with leaks.


----------



## Walter Redeye (Mar 10, 2009)

Why I bought a crestliner.........all welded hull (screw those rivets)w/ lifetime warranty. Had it for two years and zero leaks.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

iv had the pleasure of riding on this boat many times. 
i think kosman is downplaying the leak a little. 
the bilge comes on every 10 min or so for a full pump out.

we have sealed the live wells up before by blocking the intake off and putting the drain plug in it.still leaked.. closed off the front livewell also still leaked... 

the think takes on water faster if your moving also, like its a spot where pressure affects it.. we have checked everything you can get to with out pulling the floor...:rant:


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

sorry to hear abour your delema . Never had a problem with my 96 Pro V . I am sure someone on this site will put in the right direction.


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

Screw welds! w/o rivets i wouldnt be able to eat!!!. put you boat on the trailer, take a hose, fill up the hull with water and see where the water is leaking from. make sure the drain plug is in when you fill her up!


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

You may have to pull the floor


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> we have checked everything you can get to with out pulling the floor...


I had a boat with a leak like that, took me quite a while to figure it out. The nipple the intake hose was attached to on one of the livewell pumps was cracked under the hose clamp. Since then I found almost the exact same problem on another boat. Atwood pumps both times.


----------



## Kosman (Nov 16, 2006)

We have filled the boat with water checked all pluming but front live well because plumbing is between the two halls had flore out to find that out one dealer said it might have to be shipped back for them to take back apart to find leak but lund is giving him run around so much for there warranty. Even if they do that than im without a boat again


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Even if the warranty covers it, if its like my issue my warranty was pro rated, costs for shipping not covered, costs for taking off motor etc. All welded boats leak to, I've seen it. Although I will say my all welded war eagle doesn't leak a drop and its been pulled over many dikes and hit a ton of stuff. My lund has had two cracked front seams and over 20 rivets come loose. Advanced fiberglass did my repair work.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Check your aerator hose intake or discharge.......I had a boat a while ago which I thought leaked, but come to find out it was the intake hose which sat below the water level. It was seeping enough from the pressure of the lake pushing into the hose. Dealer spent 2 hours looking for it, found it and was nice enough to charge me only for the hose.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> All welded boats leak to, I've seen it.


 Nope. 
Most riveted boats will suffer from wet bilge syndrome after a few years use on big water. I never had a leaky welded boat, nor do any of the other welded boats I am very familiar with leak, despite decades of abuse bouncing off logs, running over gravel bars,being dragged over dike and portage. I am not talking about zillion dollar boats either, just quality boats like, Crestliners & Alumacrafts.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

Kosman said:


> We have filled the boat with water checked all pluming but front live well because plumbing is between the two halls had flore out to find that out one dealer said it might have to be shipped back for them to take back apart to find leak but lund is giving him run around so much for there warranty. Even if they do that than im without a boat again


i say take it river fishing again and we will warranty it alright..lol...
darn that rock bar it tore the bottom all up....


----------



## Walter Redeye (Mar 10, 2009)

ESOX said:


> Nope.
> Most riveted boats will suffer from wet bilge syndrome after a few years use on big water. I never had a leaky welded boat, nor do any of the other welded boats I am very familiar with leak, despite decades of abuse bouncing off logs, running over gravel bars,being dragged over dike and portage. I am not talking about zillion dollar boats either, just quality boats like, Crestliners & Alumacrafts.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay take your all welded boat and bring it to Saginaw Bay and we'll see how long it takes, somethings got to give it will crack sooner or later. I'll bet you money, hitting gravel, logs, and ice chunks is no way as hard on a boat compared to short spaced choppy waves, not even close. My war eagle has been through heck, but not big waves.


----------



## Lund Lubber (Nov 3, 2005)

Then why are airplanes riveted, not welded?

Always a smarta** in the bunch!!:lol:


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

St. Clair Slayer said:


> Could it be from the fittings for the bilge or livewell pumps. I get some water in my bilge from leaky fittings. Tighten em up evry spring and good to go. Don't hear of many Lunds with leaks.


I had a leak on my Starcraft Fishmaster that drove me nuts. Finally found it and it was the livewell hose leaking at one of the clamps. It was a pain to get to but a little tightening stopped the leak. I have since heard of others with the same problem on Lunds as well. Good luck


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Walter Redeye said:


> Why I bought a crestliner.........all welded hull (screw those rivets)w/ lifetime warranty. Had it for two years and zero leaks.


 
Same reason why we bought a crestliner over a lund as well.


----------

